# Usar amplificador de Home Theater para 5.1 desde PC



## mauempoleon (Sep 7, 2018)

Hola, tengo un Home Theater Samsung Mod. HT-Z210 (dejo manual en PDF) que tiene solo 3 entradas de audio

-1 Óptica digital
-1 Análoga por RCA
-1 Análoga por 3.5mm (Frontal)
Y lo quiero conectar a mi PC para que detecte los 6 canales diferentes pero solo separa los canales por la entrada óptica cuando esta comprimido en DTS o Dolby Digital por lo que con archivos con 6 canales de audio (sin comprimir) no lo hace así que mi idea es esta, ojala me puedan ayudar.

En la parte trasera de la PC aparte de una salida optica tambien tiene 4 salidas de 3.5mm para 7.1/5.1/2.0


-(naranja) Centro/Subwoofer
-(negro) Surround Trasero L/R
-(gris) Surround Lateral L/R (solo para 7.1 pero no lo usare porque el Home T. es 5.1)
-(verde) Frontal L/R

Y lo que quiero hacer es ver si se pudiera conectar cada uno de los canales (desde el 3.5mm de la PC) a los amplificadores del Home Theater, y por lo que eh estado viendo en el manual el H.T. usa 3 amps TAS5152DDV pero no se aun en que pin conectarlos o si es en otra parte de la placa o si lleva alguna resistencia antes o algo

El esquema de los amplificadores esta en la pag. 85 del manual

Muchas Gracias.

Manual Completo en PDF Descargar archivo | iLovePDF


----------



## pandacba (Sep 7, 2018)

Primero que nada hay evaluar el nivel de señal que salen de esos conectores de la PC luego en la entrada de cada amplificador adaptar si es necesario niveles de tensión, para eso es necesario saber la sensibilidad de ellos


----------



## mauempoleon (Sep 7, 2018)

Esto fue lo que encontre en la pag. del fabricante 
Line out drives 1 milliwatt to 600 ohms load (0.77 volts RMS; 2.2 volts peak-to-peak )  pero de estos últimos datos no estoy muy seguro.


----------



## analogico (Sep 7, 2018)

y por que no conectas la salida optica con la entrada optica


----------



## mauempoleon (Sep 7, 2018)

analogico dijo:


> y por que no conectas la salida optica con la entrada optica



Porque solo transmite 5.1 codificado en DTS o Dolby pero si quieres mandar desde la PC sonido 5.1 sin codec solo manda estéreo. Por la entrada óptica solo me serviría para Netflix o reproducir Bluray desde la compu


----------



## analogico (Sep 7, 2018)

me parece que no se puede  el integrado  la entrada es un pwm digital 
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/tas5152.pdf


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2018)

Estan cometiendo un error grosero, solo necesitas los amplificadores.
Eston son los TAS5352.
Baja la hoja de datos de *aquí*
En realidad las entradas deben entrar en este otro CI el TAS5518 bajar hoja de datos y leer todo de *aqui*


----------



## mauempoleon (Sep 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Estan cometiendo un error grosero, solo necesitas los amplificadores.
> Eston son los TAS5352.
> Baja la hoja de datos de *aquí*
> En realidad las entradas deben entrar en este otro CI el TAS5518 bajar hoja de datos y leer todo de *aqui*



Pero igual primero se necesita un ADC no? para entregarle el PWM a los pines 6, 8 y 16, 18 del TAS5352


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2018)

Fijate lo que puse al final, deben ir en el CI TAS5518 bajate la hoja de datos del enlace que te puse alli van las 6 entradas


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hasta donde tengo entendido, si la placa de audio no tiene la funcion de enviar y filtrar eñ audio estereo al "5.1" o "7.1", tanto en optico como canales separados todos los audios esteteos, solo salen por la salida "delantera". Dependera de la placa.
Prueba en configurar tu placa de audio en 7.1 o 5.1, y reproduce un archivo estereo y prueba que todas las salidas funcionen


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2018)

No necesita, eso, no has leído? eso lo hace en la PC y toma la salida de cada canal que pretendes que decodifique? si la Placa de audio le da las salidas individuales.
Por eso lo debe ingresar en el TSA5518
Lean bien antes de responder


----------



## mauempoleon (Sep 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No necesita, eso, no has leído? eso lo hace en la PC y toma la salida de cada canal que pretendes que decodifique? si la Placa de audio le da las salidas individuales.
> Por eso lo debe ingresar en el TSA5518
> Lean bien antes de responder



Men no encuentro en la placa ningún CI TAS5518, pero encontré el Datasheet del MPEG DECODER que es el que separa los canales que recibe del Audio Optico y ya separados los manda al PWM MODULATOR PS9829B y este los manda a los amplificadores TAS5352 (corrigeme si me equivoco)

________________Salidas del PC ┐
Optical In ► MPEG DECODER ► PWM MODULATOR ► AMPLIFICADOR ► BOCINA


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2018)

Si tienes razón, me confundi con otros esquemas que yo tengo que utilizan ese CI y con un trabajo que hizo  un amigo y le puso ese CI para poder utilizar la salida solamente.
Tendras que entrar con la señal estero y que el equipo decodifique la señal


----------



## mauempoleon (Sep 8, 2018)

Lo que me sigue preocupando es lo que dijiste al principio, lo de adaptar las entradas de tensión del PC al PWM modulator. no se si le vaya a afectar que entre el audio directo de la salida del PC


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 9, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No necesita, eso, no has leído? eso lo hace en la PC y toma la salida de cada canal que pretendes que decodifique? si la Placa de audio le da las salidas individuales.
> Por eso lo debe ingresar en el TSA5518
> Lean bien antes de responder



Lei perfectamente, pero parece que tu no.
Lo vuelvo a decir, el problema que el tiene con la salida optica es que solo reproduce el 5.1 o 7.1 cuando el archivo es Dolby, o lo que sea, pero si es un simple MP3 solo sale "estereo", que por lo que entiendo serian solo por las salidas "delanteras" (llamese front L, front R), esto ocurre igualmente si sale por plug, asi esté configurado como 5.1 en la placa de audio.
Si eso ocurre, seria un poco inutil y caro, quizas, hacer semejante modificacion sobre la placa del Home Threater (o como se escriba), ya que de una u otra forma va a salir solamente estereo aquellos archivos que no contengan informacion Dolby, o que no esten pensado para ser reproducidos como 5.1, por ejemplo.



mauempoleon dijo:


> Y lo quiero conectar a mi PC para que detecte los 6 canales diferentes pero solo separa los canales por la entrada óptica cuando esta comprimido en DTS o Dolby Digital por lo que con archivos con 6 canales de audio (sin comprimir) no lo hace





mauempoleon dijo:


> Porque solo transmite 5.1 codificado en DTS o Dolby pero si quieres mandar desde la PC sonido 5.1 sin codec solo manda estéreo. Por la entrada óptica solo me serviría para Netflix o reproducir Bluray desde la compu



Por eso, antes de hacer alguna modificacion, que pruebe esos archivos,  conecte las salidas de a una para ver si salen todos los canales como debe ser, o solo por la salida frontal


----------



## mauempoleon (Sep 9, 2018)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Lei perfectamente, pero parece que tu no.
> Lo vuelvo a decir, el problema que el tiene con la salida optica es que solo reproduce el 5.1 o 7.1 cuando el archivo es Dolby, o lo que sea, pero si es un simple MP3 solo sale "estereo", que por lo que entiendo serian solo por las salidas "delanteras" (llamese front L, front R), esto ocurre igualmente si sale por plug, asi esté configurado como 5.1 en la placa de audio.
> Si eso ocurre, seria un poco inutil y caro, quizas, hacer semejante modificacion sobre la placa del Home Threater (o como se escriba), ya que de una u otra forma va a salir solamente estereo aquellos archivos que no contengan informacion Dolby, o que no esten pensado para ser reproducidos como 5.1, por ejemplo.



Esque desde la PC si salen los 6 canales separados por 3 puertos 3.5mm (estéreo c/u). Lo que quiero hacer es digamos interceptar por donde pasan los 6 canales de audio dentro del Home theater y mandarle los 6 canales que saca la PC para que lo amplifique y pueda utilizar la potencia de las bocinas que trae


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 9, 2018)

Y esta parte



mauempoleon dijo:


> Porque solo transmite 5.1 codificado en DTS o Dolby pero si quieres mandar desde la PC sonido 5.1 sin codec solo manda estéreo. Por la entrada óptica solo me serviría para Netflix o reproducir Bluray desde la compu



No te sucede tambien desde los plug?


----------



## mauempoleon (Sep 9, 2018)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y esta parte
> 
> 
> 
> No te sucede tambien desde los plug?



Ahh esque solo transmite codificado desde la salida óptica digital de la PC pero desde los 3 jack de 3.5mm si vienen separados los 6 canales sin codificar tal cual como salida de audio estéreo común


----------



## analogico (Sep 9, 2018)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Lei perfectamente, pero parece que tu no.
> Lo vuelvo a decir, el problema que el tiene con la salida optica es que solo reproduce el 5.1 o 7.1 cuando el archivo es Dolby, o lo que sea, pero si es un simple MP3 solo sale "estereo", que por lo que entiendo serian solo por las salidas "delanteras" (llamese front L, front R), esto ocurre igualmente si sale por plug, asi esté configurado como 5.1 en la placa de audio.
> Si eso ocurre, seria un poco inutil y caro, quizas, hacer semejante modificacion sobre la placa del Home Threater (o como se escriba), ya que de una u otra forma va a salir solamente estereo aquellos archivos que no contengan informacion Dolby, o que no esten pensado para ser reproducidos como 5.1, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



 tienes el control remoto?
probaste las opciones de sonido, dolby etc

ya instalaste los drivers de la tarjeta para tener mas opciones de configuración

lo que describes es el funcionamiento normal de un hometheater


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2018)

Lo que necesitaa





mauempoleon dijo:


> Ahh esque solo transmite codificado desde la salida óptica digital de la PC pero desde los 3 jack de 3.5mm si vienen separados los 6 canales sin codificar tal cual como salida de audio estéreo común


Lo que vos necesitas es un conversor de 5.1 a SPDIF, y no es particularmente barato. La otra es que entres directamente el audio analogico a las etapas de potencia, cosa que tampoco es muy simple (busca en el foro por que tratamos lo mismo hace algunos meses) por que no necesariamente la electronica del HT esta preparada para eso.
Se puede hacer??? Seguro que si, pero a la larga sale mas barato que compres un equipo ya preparado para trabajar de esa forma, o que compres una placa de sonido con salida SPDIF y soporte 5.1


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 9, 2018)

Quizas un "PCM1864" junto a un "TAS5508" y de ahi a los "TAS5352" de salida...
Busca la forma por software para enviar si o si todo el audio como dolby, o similar, ya que la opcion, como dijo el Dr., de modificar o comprar el aparato es bastante caro.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 9, 2018)

@Dr Zoidberg, no se puede entara al audio anlógico porque  el amplificador no funciona así.
Para hacer eso deberia armar el TAS5518 que ese si tiene entranda analógica y salida PWM
Revisar las hojas de datos que puse má arriba.

Este equipo es todo digital soo hay algo analogico en la señal que se pone en la entrada el resto es todo digital hasta el amplificador.
Por tal motivo tal como esta no sirven de nada las salidas del PC.
Le combiene salir estereo y que el equipo procese la señal separandola en los 5.1 canales.

Para utilzar las salidas, necesita hacer la modificación indicada. y si no armar o comprar 3 amplificadores dobles.


La otra solución es comprar los modulos de evalucaion de TI TAS5518 + TAS5352





Si se observa bien el módulo de arriba corresponde al TAS5518 y se aprecia los jack de entradas como así tambien la entrda digital
Como se puede ver un cable  USB el soft de configuración viene en un CD

Dejo la guia del TAS5352 y el manual de datos del TAS5518 para que se puedan ilustrar


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 10, 2018)

Tanto para el "TAS5518" que sugieres como el "TAS5508" que puse yo, necesitan de un conversor ADC a PCM, porque ninguno tiene entrada analogica directa, son solo procesadores de audio con salisa PWM (no encontre algo directo de analogico a PWM)
Seguro la placa de evaluacion que pusiste debe tener esos integrados, aunque en el data que pusiste no los vi (lo lei muy por arriba)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Este equipo es todo digital soo hay algo analogico en la señal que se pone en la entrada el resto es todo digital hasta el amplificador.
> Por tal motivo tal como esta no sirven de nada las salidas del PC.


Por eso digo que una de las mejores opciones es comprar una placa de sonido 5.1 con salida toslink, ponerla en la PC y conectarla a la entrada spdif del HT.
La otra es comprar un conversor analogico-a-digital con entrada 5.1 y salida toslink.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 10, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> comprar una placa de sonido 5.1 con salida toslink



Ya tiene la integrada toslink, pero solo funciona el 5.1 con archivos Dolby/DTS, etc., a no ser que te refieras que con otra placa pueda salir siempre en 5.1 por toslink.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2018)

Ooopssss...no había leído que la tenía integrada la on-board....mejor dicho, había entendido cualquier verdura.



DJ T3 dijo:


> pero solo funciona el 5.1 con archivos Dolby/DTS


Eso es porque la codificación Dolby Digital/DTS la necesitás para transportar el sonido multicanal. TOSLINK no soporta una tasa de transferencia tan alta como la que resulta de 6 canales sin codificar. Si suponés 16 bits a 48 kHz (calidad DVD) con seis canales da 4.6 Mbits/s de ancho de banda para el enlace TOSLINK, pero lo más que este soporta es - con suerte - 3.1 Mbps, así que SI o SI necesitás la compresión de Dolby Digital o la de DTS para mandar por el cable óptico.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 10, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ooopssss...no había leído que la tenía integrada la on-board....mejor dicho, había entendido cualquier verdura.



Suele pasar... Me suele pasar.. 

Lo que si no pude encontrar es algun conversor de analogico (5.1) a toslink, o por coaxil, pero al revés si está.

Se ve que mucho credito a esa opcion no les dan, o resulta muy cara.

Lo unico que pude buscar es la conversion de;
5.1 analogo -> ADC/PCM -> PCM/PWM -> PWM/salidas.
De analogo a PWM no encontré.
Habria que analizar esa señal, y tratar de replicarla, algo con algun IR2010 o un IRS2092, o incluso un TL494/KA7500... Nose, ya estoy tirando fruta.... O no...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2018)

mauempoleon dijo:


> Y lo quiero conectar a mi PC para que detecte los 6 canales diferentes pero solo separa los canales por la entrada óptica cuando esta comprimido en DTS o Dolby Digital *por lo que con archivos con 6 canales de audio (sin comprimir) no lo hace así que mi idea es esta*, ojala me puedan ayudar.


Para hacerla corta: Tu idea no sirve para nada por que no se puede transportar esa señal multicanal sobre TOSLINK sin comprimir.
Lo que vos querés hacer, se hace en forma nativa en equipos con Dolby TrueHD o DTS-HD Master Audio pero es casi imposible hacerlo en tu HT o te va a salir mas caro que comprar un equipo nuevo 100% operativo. Así que ahorrá, juntá plata y gastala en un equipo que haga lo que vos querés.


----------



## mauempoleon (Sep 10, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para hacerla corta: Tu idea no sirve para nada por que no se puede transportar esa señal multicanal sobre TOSLINK sin comprimir.
> Lo que vos querés hacer, se hace en forma nativa en equipos con Dolby TrueHD o DTS-HD Master Audio pero es casi imposible hacerlo en tu HT o te va a salir mas caro que comprar un equipo nuevo 100% operativo. Así que ahorrá, juntá plata y gastala en un equipo que haga lo que vos querés.



Creo que se entendió mal de nuevo jajaja
No quiero pasar audio sin codificar por el TOSLINK porque obviamente no se puede, mas bien físicamente interceptar las lineas dentro del PCB del HT para que llegue antes de pasar al Analog Digital Converter algo asi:
-----------------Salidas del PC ┐
Optical In ► MPEG DECODER ► PWM MODULATOR ► AMPLIFICADOR ► BOCINA 

Y todas esas etapas ya las hace el HT porque cuando recibe el audio codificado del TOSLINK lo decodifica en el MPEG DECODER y lo separa en 3 señales analógicas estéreo (6ch = 5.1 analogico) pero como tiene Amplificadores digitales tiene que volverlo a convertir en señal digital PWM pasando antes de los amplificadores por el PWM MODULATOR y este saca 6 señales mono ya digitales y van de 2 en 2 a los amplificadores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2018)

Empecemos de nuevo por que cada ves entiendo menos:
Lo que vos querés hacer es entrar directamente a los TAS5152 para usar los amplificadores sin emplear ninguna otra cosa.


> Y lo que quiero hacer es ver si se pudiera conectar cada uno de los canales (desde el 3.5mm de la PC) a los amplificadores del Home Theater, y por lo que eh estado viendo en el manual el H.T. usa 3 amps TAS5152DDV pero no se aun en que pin conectarlos o si es en otra parte de la placa o si lleva alguna resistencia antes o algo


Esos amplificadores tienen entradas PWM, así que no te sirve enviar el audio analógico como sale de los jacks de la PC. Lo que necesitás es un modulador PWM de al menos seis canales, tal como TAS5508 (por ejemplo, tal vez haya alguno mas simple), pero resulta que con eso tampoco te alcanza, por que el TAS5508 tiene entradas de audio PCM pero que se envían en serie, así que necesitás un conversor A/D con salidas serie para transformar a digital el audio de cada canal y que el TAS5508 sea capaz de recibirlo y enviarselo a los amplificadores, que es algo como el PCM4202 (3 de ellos para el 5.1).

Te deseo suerte en el viaje...


----------



## mauempoleon (Sep 11, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Empecemos de nuevo por que cada ves entiendo menos:
> Lo que vos querés hacer es entrar directamente a los TAS5152 para usar los amplificadores sin emplear ninguna otra cosa.
> 
> Esos amplificadores tienen entradas PWM, así que no te sirve enviar el audio analógico como sale de los jacks de la PC. Lo que necesitás es un modulador PWM de al menos seis canales, tal como TAS5508 (por ejemplo, tal vez haya alguno mas simple), pero resulta que con eso tampoco te alcanza, por que el TAS5508 tiene entradas de audio PCM pero que se envían en serie, así que necesitás un conversor A/D con salidas serie para transformar a digital el audio de cada canal y que el TAS5508 sea capaz de recibirlo y enviarselo a los amplificadores, que es algo como el PCM4202 (3 de ellos para el 5.1).
> ...



Creo que entonces mejor y para más barato me conviene hacer 3 amplificadores estéreo de 100w y solo usar las bocinas del HT, las 5 bocinas y el subwoofer son de 130w 3 ohm


----------



## Oufes (Sep 11, 2018)

Estuve leyendo el tema y por lo que entendi quiere un convertidor Analogico - PWM

Uno como este te puede servir,tengo entendido que este circuito saca PWM, serian 6 para un home teather 5.1
Seria armarlo y ajustarlo al equipo, eso si con este circuito no esperes mucha calidad de sonido

Otra opcion seria armar un modulador como dijeron mas arriba con TL494 , IRS2092 o con operacionales


----------

